# We Ride - The Story of Snowboarding



## crash77

For anyone that has a passion for this sport, this movie is a must see!

It chronicles snowboarding from its' birth, to the sims vs burton days and so on.

zuzupopo / Videos - We Ride - The Story of Snowboarding


----------



## NightRider2613

I know what I will be doing to kill some time at work tomorrow afternoon! :yahoo:

Looks awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## crash77

I got halfway thru and had to stop and post it! 

Remember that feeling of "wanting to be a black belt" you got when you watched Daniel Larusso and Mr. Miyagi in Karate Kid!

I'm 35 and this movie has rekindled that feeling! Awesome!


----------



## crash77

It was amazing to learn the history of the sport I have fallen in live with.

"Snowboarding will change your life, if you let it"

R.I.P. - Craig Kelly

:thumbsup: - Kevin Pearce


----------



## zoom111

Thanks for sharing man, definitely pretty interesting watch, get a good glimpse of what happened before I was even around.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Honestly if you call yourself a snowboarder you should watch this.


----------



## crash77

BurtonAvenger said:


> Honestly if you call yourself a snowboarder you should watch this.


This should be a prerequisite for becoming a forum member!:laugh:


----------



## FireStarter451

Cool. If only videos played at work...


----------



## FireStarter451

I thought it was cool how my view of snowboarding as snow surfing coincides with the origins of snowboarding. I mean, the similarities are pretty obvious, but the *spirit* of surfing was there, not just skateboarding.

Not that I surf, but I would if I lived near a place where the surf was good. Don't skateboard either because I've always seen the consequences of falling as rather... harsh. For some reason I took to rollerblading.

Snowboarding is a perfect combination of risk/reward for me.


----------



## onthefence

I just kinda skimmed through parts briefly, but I can't wait to watch it beginning to end. I love to see old-time snowboard footage and how things used to be "back in the day". Thx for the post :thumbsup:


----------



## trapper

Wow, thanks for posting that. Only watched the first ten minutes but can't wait to get home from work and watch the rest. 

West Michigan (Muskegon) in the house, represent!


----------



## Soggysnow

FireStarter451 said:


> Snowboarding is a perfect combination of risk/reward for me.


The more I snowboard, the more I think skateboarders are crazy. Respect to their risks, now a girl is impressed.


----------



## vknyvz

wow thanks man

it's amazing skiiers pushed us surfers away from the resorts at the beginning of time


----------



## seriouscat

Every time I see a Craig Kelly video it just seems like he's having the most fun of any pro riders. Riding for the sake of riding. R.I.P


----------



## bcollins

Great video, thanks for the link. I actually started boarding back in 1988 if you can believe that. All those guys in the videos, Kelly, Palmer, etc. were the pros I read about in magazines and looked up to. Some kid in the video actually had the first board I ever owned....a Look Lamar pro model. It was the ugliest board I've ever seen but it worked great at the time. I also road the Burton Air for a couple years. Pretty funny to see all the Kemper, Sims, morrow, etc. boards that are either gone or considered junk these days. Those were legit boards back in the day. Anyway, brings back a bunch of memories from when they didn't even have park features and Skiers outnumbered boarders 50 to 1.


----------



## LuckyRVA

In for later


words and things


----------



## Banjo

such a good watch, couldnt stop! ...in related news im f*cked for my midterm, lol


----------



## vknyvz

hey hey that kid on the 49:20 is he in jail, he's riding on a cop car hahaaha


----------



## crash77

vknyvz said:


> hey hey that kid on the 49:20 is he in jail, he's riding on a cop car hahaaha


I'm not sure, but when I watched I got the sense that it wasn't real. But it sure was cool as shit!


----------



## trapper

Yeah the kid's still in jail, but by now he isn't a kid anymore.


----------



## vknyvz

crash77 said:


> I'm not sure, but when I watched I got the sense that it wasn't real. But it sure was cool as shit!


cop chasing him look at it


----------



## WasatchMan

God that early craig kelley backcountry riding is just mind blowing.

Also, does it bug anyone else that Jason Lee narrates stuff like this, all while being a scientologist? It kind of goes against the code of everything the video and lifestyle stands for...


----------



## stickz

can u imagine how much harder it was to ride those very early boards, but how raw and underground it was also. i do believe every snowboarder SHOULD be made to watch this video. you should really know the history of the sports you love.


----------



## Noreaster

I started riding in 85 in Russia. Just a handful of us kids really. For a few years we made our own snurfies and skiboards, modeled them after pictures we saw in bootleg mags. Rode them like we would a skateboard. The first legit board I got was in 88 or 89 I think. It was an 87 Elite and I don't remember ever being happier to own anything in my life. I remember ski patrol chasing us all over the mountain, local cops knew us all by name and would call our parents, threaten to put us in juvies. Wow, quite a memory lane trip.


----------



## crash77

Noreaster said:


> I started riding in 85 in Russia. Just a handful of us kids really. For a few years we made our own snurfies and skiboards, modeled them after pictures we saw in bootleg mags. Rode them like we would a skateboard. The first legit board I got was in 88 or 89 I think. It was an 87 Elite and I don't remember ever being happier to own anything in my life. I remember ski patrol chasing us all over the mountain, local cops knew us all by name and would call our parents, threaten to put us in juvies. Wow, quite a memory lane trip.


Helluva story man. I can only imagine the memories!


----------



## PalmerFreak

Great movie - thanks for sharing. You really get a feel for the "soul" of snowboarding and why it's drawn so many people in. 

My wife and I were in Breck in '06 and went to see First Descent at the Speakeasy one night which is this tiny little theater in the basement of The Peak School. Watching the movie with maybe 20 other snowboarders was really neat and had a cool vibe to it. The dueling T. Rice and Terje scenes from First Descent are top notch and worth the price to rent it.


----------



## FireStarter451

Finally got a chance to finish watching this; great film!

It's clear to me now that all of us have in common an appreciation for the feeling of snowboarding. It's a sensation like no other. It's like flying!


----------



## tokyo_dom

Loved the movie, but it left me wanting a little more. 

I wonder if it was just me but it seemed to be more a story about snowboarding competitions/sponsorship/corporate successes, rather than a history of how snowboarding actually progressed from a design/technique/tricks/fashion point of view.

Rather than just covering Burton vs Sims, what about some of the other manufacturers, what did they bring to the table etc?

Either way it was a cool doco


----------



## vknyvz

FireStarter451 said:


> Finally got a chance to finish watching this; great film!
> 
> It's clear to me now that all of us have in common an appreciation for the feeling of snowboarding. It's a sensation like no other. It's like flying!


we are flying `snow %90 air` according to that guy's kid


----------



## FireStarter451

vknyvz said:


> we are flying `snow %90 air` according to that guy's kid


I bet that's what makes fresh pow so great.


----------



## vknyvz

FireStarter451 said:


> I bet that's what makes fresh pow so great.


surely more friction when there's icy hardpack conditions, but that's all we get aroundhere


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Great documentary.


----------



## FireStarter451

vknyvz said:


> surely more friction when there's icy hardpack conditions, but that's all we get aroundhere


Yeah, after watching this video I finally understand the mystique of powder. Definitely something I have yet to experience and looking forward to.

I have to admit snowboarding is still pretty cool even on packed snow (not ice though).


----------



## Triple8Sol

Such a great movie! I had to take an extended break at work a couple weeks ago to watch it all the way through. So much good info. packed into an hour...every new snowboarder needs to watch it!


----------



## t21

awesome movie!! snowboarding is just pure fun. I was more impressed with the 82 yr.old snowboarder,hope i could still be riding at that age


----------



## poutanen

I've seen another history of boarding that was really cool too, but this one had some great footage. Some real awesome stuff from the early days! It's amazing to see how much things have gone from fun little 5 foot airs to massive amplitude out of the pipe, off kickers, etc.


----------



## ig88

crash77 said:


> For anyone that has a passion for this sport, this movie is a must see!
> 
> It chronicles snowboarding from its' birth, to the sims vs burton days and so on.
> 
> zuzupopo / Videos - We Ride - The Story of Snowboarding


Great find. Thanks.


----------



## Aw3bb

poutanen said:


> I've seen another history of boarding that was really cool too, but this one had some great footage.


Any recollection as to what it was called?


----------



## SimonB

Powder and Rails series is quite interesting also: Powder and Rails | VICE

Let It Ride is also interesting (whole movie about Craig Kelly, narrated by James Hetfield!)


----------



## Damaged

great video! check out 25:45 in the video and there's a guy wearing a funny helmet. I thought he was wearing one of those hats which hold beers on the side which you can drink from but it looks like that was actually a camera. and I thought gopro cameras on helmets looked funny:laugh:


----------



## Baileygunns

Can't wait to see this one... I'm on my phone now so it will have to wait till I get home.

Just reading a couple of these comments brings me back..

I remember the days when you couldn't ride at the mountains. We were cutting trails in the woods and building "parks" on the sledding hills lol... Everything was directional, dove tails were the heat.. That was back in '87 ish lol


----------



## Aw3bb

SimonB said:


> Powder and Rails series is quite interesting also: Powder and Rails | VICE
> 
> Let It Ride is also interesting (whole movie about Craig Kelly, narrated by James Hetfield!)


Rite on! Farmer is da shit


----------



## neni

Its incredible, how little knowlege dripped in here back in 1992. Went to a shop then to get a snowboard, no idea what, only precondition was that its one where you can wear those soft boots. The guy in the shop: What size of ski do you ride? - 170cm - Ok, this might work. 
And he gave me a F2 160cm. 
Well, I didn't worked out very well


----------



## Aw3bb

I watched some of the powder and rail episodes recommended by simonB and was blown away with how they made me feel. That's what the nostalgic footage does for me, makes me so grateful the sport is where it is today and appreciative of all the folks that made it possible for me to have such a rad lifestyle. Now if only I could find a way to travel and ride 24/7!!! Lottery maybe...I doubt talent is gonna pull it off for this guy


----------



## crash77

Aw3bb said:


> ...Now if only I could find a way to travel and ride 24/7!!! Lottery maybe...I doubt talent is gonna pull it off for this guy


I ponder this very thought every single day:icon_scratch:


----------



## Karpediem

Only watched the first part, but being from Muskegon MI the beginning is pretty well known. I started on a Brunswick Snurfer that my dad had from when he was a kid and my first snowboard was that Burton Backhill that Jake was holding with rubber straps for bindings. Have video of me riding it on the dunes of Lake Michigan from about 22 years ago or so. Hope to watch the rest of the movie, thanks for the link.


----------



## jdang307

CHeck out the gloves at 37:02.

And I swore I saw a Proto in there :laugh:


----------



## RagJuice Crew

Is it covering anything not already done in Let It Ride and First Descent? Will still watch it either way but just curious, sounds like it's the same thing over again (which was excellent, granted)


----------

